# Ego One



## Franky (28/5/15)

Hi guys, anyone else own this awesome device? I got mine yesterday from Vapemob i a very sleek looking black and I've gotta be honest - I'm amazed at the clouds that 0.5 ohm coil can produce - it's comparable to my Atlantis v1! They should rename this device to the 'Pocket Rocket'. My only gripes are the 1100 maH battery, the tiny vertical slits that make it damn near impossible to see how much juice is left and lastly, refilling can be a bit finnicky (I can see this being worse after a couple of drinks). Anyone else care to share their experience?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (28/5/15)

I love my ego one. Perfect stealth device and the clouds and flavor is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/5/15)

i got mine yesterday from skyblue. sick as tits..
useful little device

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nooby (28/5/15)

Lol why do I see people getting this Ego1 from Skyblue this last few days, but on their website it has been on 'sold out' for a while.


----------



## Franky (28/5/15)

Nooby said:


> Lol why do I see people getting this Ego1 from Skyblue this last few days, but on their website it has been on 'sold out' for a while.


It's a conspiracy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (28/5/15)

Franky said:


> Hi guys, anyone else own this awesome device? I got mine yesterday from Vapemob i a very sleek looking black and I've gotta be honest - I'm amazed at the clouds that 0.5 ohm coil can produce - it's comparable to my Atlantis v1! They should rename this device to the 'Pocket Rocket'. My only gripes are the 1100 maH battery, the tiny vertical slits that make it damn near impossible to see how much juice is left and lastly, refilling can be a bit finnicky (I can see this being worse after a couple of drinks). Anyone else care to share their experience?



There is a 2200mAh version, and it will be available locally soon


----------



## free3dom (28/5/15)

Nooby said:


> Lol why do I see people getting this Ego1 from Skyblue this last few days, but on their website it has been on 'sold out' for a while.



That's usually people who booked them and only placed the order later. But they have more stock incoming AFAIK

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/5/15)

@Nooby we get special delivery lol...
they will have stock by next week from what i hear.

Its very impressive device. Im using the 0.5ohm coil and it kicks lekker while the battery is full. 
its stealth and does not leak one bit. 

Will most definitely looking at the 2200mAh baterry as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (28/5/15)

free3dom said:


> There is a 2200mAh version, and it will be available locally soon



I ordered one two days ago from VapeKing with the 2200mAh battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (28/5/15)

VapeDude said:


> I ordered one two days ago from VapeKing with the 2200mAh battery



Ah, okay...so available already...my bad


----------



## Lushen (28/5/15)

I took a work mate to Vape King in Parkwood today to get a device, to get him of stinkies.

He decided on the ego one xl

After setting it up for him and showing him how to use it, I now want one.

I hope a vendor has it at VapeCon, I'm definitely getting one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude (28/5/15)

Just tried it now. Omf, amazing device, for the price it is insanely good wow

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (28/5/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Nooby we get special delivery lol...
> they will have stock by next week from what i hear.
> 
> Its very impressive device. Im using the 0.5ohm coil and it kicks lekker while the battery is full.
> ...



@Marzuq 

Most interested to hear your impressions

How does it compare with other gear we know in the following departments:
- overall intensity and enjoyment
- flavour
- vapour
- throat hit

What's the vape itself like if you could compare to other gear?


----------



## Marzuq (28/5/15)

Silver said:


> @Marzuq
> 
> Most interested to hear your impressions
> 
> ...




first note i am using the CL 0.5ohm coil that comes in the box.

Juices i tried was:
Blackbird 3mg nic
VM4 6mg nic
beard no.5 3mg nic
custard mix with mint 3mg nic

flavour in every case is nice and rich. ive found with the standard drip tip the flavour is much better than with a wide bore drip tip.
while the battery is fully charged the intensity is right up there with the RTA type vapes at the same build.
Chain vaping this sucker is not advised as the battery and atty will heat up straight away.
vapour production for such a tiny unit... awesome. its not close to a goblins vapour but definitely a satisfying sight which could cloud up a room.
throat hit is not harsh at all. that could be as a result of the low nic juices i use. based on my experience with the mod its not worth mentioning in the throat hit department. that suits me though as i am not much of a throat hit seeker.

Its not designed to be an all day device for people who vape like we do.
But its the perfect stealth device that will give you as close to a rta vape as you will get.
cleaning is a breeze. i simply rinse under water. dry burn. refill and off i go. i have done this 5 times already and the coil still performing as it did brand new.

And for the pic or it didnt happen peeps out there....

Got to love this little unit.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (29/5/15)

Marzuq said:


> first note i am using the CL 0.5ohm coil that comes in the box.
> 
> Juices i tried was:
> Blackbird 3mg nic
> ...


Thanks you @Marzuq. Have been wondering about this device, which is basically a mech. Without variable wattage it might be too intense and not flexible enough for a beginner vaper? And, as you imply, for an experienced vaper not an all day device.


----------



## Franky (29/5/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks you @Marzuq. Have been wondering about this device, which is basically a mech. Without variable wattage it might be too intense and not flexible enough for a beginner vaper? And, as you imply, for an experienced vaper not an all day device.



That's exactly why I've just ordered another eGo One from Vapour Mountain, the 2200maH battery & the 2.5ml tank - I can't get enough of this device! For me, the flavour beats anything I've experienced in both my Subtank Mini & my Atlantis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/5/15)

The ego one really is "the one device for everyone."

The differences are in the coils. The 1ohm coil allows for a tighter draw and obviously less wattage aimed at beginners for the mouth to lung draws. The 0.5ohm coil open the airflow up substantially for the direct lung hitters. I've been using one exclusively for the last two weeks with a 2200mah battery and JoyeTech has outdone themselves with this little beast.

New or experienced, the Ego One is for you. I find it especially useful on evenings out with friends where something like the Sig150 is a little over the top. It also functions very well as a backup device you can just chuck in pretty much anywhere. Ego One is a sure winner for anyone of any experience level for any reason they choose to use it for.

Edit:

* The USB charging port is also very convenient to charge at the desk or in the car. You want a passthrough - you got it! The button lights display charge remaining.

Tip: The subtank Nano fits flush without under or over hang! If you want a bigger tank capacity, there you go!

Subtank Nano combo with the 2200mah battery! Winner! And they look sleek as hell.





The Subtank Mini will sit flush on the XL.
I think @Hein510 managed to get a 0.3ohm to fire. I might have misunderstood the conversation as I was zoning out in front of the PC, so don't quote me on this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Marechal (29/5/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks you @Marzuq. Have been wondering about this device, which is basically a mech. Without variable wattage it might be too intense and not flexible enough for a beginner vaper? And, as you imply, for an experienced vaper not an all day device.



The Ego One is actually a variable Wattage/Voltage device that auto adjust according to the ohm coils used, if you use the 1.0 ohm coil this is a good device for beginners, at least to my opinion, look at PBusardo's review, this is a long review so you can skip to 35.40 to see the test results......this is actually a very clever little device

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (29/5/15)

Marechal said:


> The Ego One is actually a variable Wattage/Voltage device that auto adjust according to the ohm coils used, if you use the 1.0 ohm coil this is a good device for beginners, at least to my opinion, look at PBusardo's review, this is a long review so you can skip to 35.40 to see the test results......this is actually a very clever little device



Now that is great information! Thank you so much for posting. The Ego One has just grown a lot in my estimation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Franky (29/5/15)

Andre said:


> Now that is great information! Thank you so much for posting. The Ego One has just grown a lot in my estimation.


I'd say in my personal opinion (and I'm a few days away off being stinkies a year now) that it's great for experienced vapers too - I haven't been excited about a new product in a long time as I am about this one. It's also perfect for converting smokers too. For reference, this is how big mine is next to a bottle of 5 Pawns.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/5/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks you @Marzuq. Have been wondering about this device, which is basically a mech. Without variable wattage it might be too intense and not flexible enough for a beginner vaper? And, as you imply, for an experienced vaper not an all day device.


yes its a mech mod as you stated. the intensity will not be a problem as there is a 1ohm coil option which is a lot lighter of a vape. still good. but as the saying goes... one you go sub ohm...
when i tried shifting completely to vaping and off stinkies in my first try i failed terribly. that was simply because there was no satisfaction from my first device. has i found a unit like the ego one as a starter device i may have quit stinkies alot earlier

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/5/15)

Franky said:


> I'd say in my personal opinion (and I'm a few days away off being stinkies a year now) that it's great for experienced vapers too - I haven't been excited about a new product in a long time as I am about this one. It's also perfect for converting smokers too. For reference, this is how big mine is next to a bottle of 5 Pawns.


Thanks, that is awesomely small - onto my wish list it goes.
Please post a picture next to those when you get your 2200.


----------



## Marechal (29/5/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks, that is awesomely small - onto my wish list it goes.
> Please post a picture next to those when you get your 2200.



a Few pictures for size comparison 

Middle is a 2.5 ml tank 


1100 Bat with 1.8 ml vs. 2200 with 2.5 ml




Evod 650 with Aero Tank and 30w iStick with Nano Tank

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/5/15)

Marechal said:


> a Few pictures for size comparison
> 
> Middle is a 2.5 ml tank
> View attachment 28069
> ...


Thanks for the trouble, much appreciated, @Marechal. A picture speaks a thousand words.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (29/5/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks for the trouble, much appreciated, @Marechal. A picture speaks a thousand words.



Sometimes it only says two words...."Get One!"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baby Blue$ (29/5/15)

This little device is awesome, I did the switch over from twisp (craved more power) to this little guy and i must say it has been a game changer!!

Just recently got the CLR head so that I didn't have to buy ready made coils, however the coils were abit difficult to build - narrow space.... but despite the flaws like leakage from the airflow and the over heating (yes am a chain vaper - trying to substitute for the stinkies) this device is really shweet and I found the fact that it fit in pocket (no bulging box mods lol) and the throat hit is ridiculously good!! 

My device is the 2200maH battery & the 2.5ml tank and trust me you won't go wrong.

Only thing I couldn't get into the 0.5ohm coils, went back to 1 ohm which satisfies that craving for the stinkies.....

I would recommend to any noob  rather start with this as a starter kit only gets you so far and u feel alittle deprived....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Baby Blue$ (2/6/15)

Just found out they come with wrapps, been looking for the rubber holder base or something for it to stand on the table, for awhile now as the device kept falling , and none was available in that size...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (2/6/15)

Where can I find this?


----------



## Baby Blue$ (3/6/15)

xstrid3rx said:


> Where can I find this?



https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/accessories/


----------



## free3dom (3/6/15)

Baby Blue$ said:


> This little device is awesome, I did the switch over from twisp (craved more power) to this little guy and i must say it has been a game changer!!
> 
> Just recently got the CLR head so that I didn't have to buy ready made coils, however the coils were abit difficult to build - narrow space.... but despite the flaws like leakage from the airflow and the over heating (yes am a chain vaper - trying to substitute for the stinkies) this device is really shweet and I found the fact that it fit in pocket (no bulging box mods lol) and the throat hit is ridiculously good!!
> 
> ...



Nice...the SubTank Nano is also a perfect fit on that battery...if you feel like something different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (4/6/15)

Does anyone know where I can get the ego1 atty in black maybe? I see silver is all over the place, but not black. The 1.8 or 2.5ml tank...


----------



## Marzuq (4/6/15)

Just quick update on the ego one....
@Silver you may be interested in this...

I have had a variety of juices in this tank.

blackbird
vm4
looper
cloudsat
variety of custards
noras


I have washed this tank and coil out 18 times in total. dry burn then vape on.
this coil has not dropped in quality one bit!! un-freaking-believable
not only is this unit perfect for the beginner to advanced vaper but its durable as hell too.

just love it.
Big up to @Derick and @Melinda for making this unit available to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby (4/6/15)

Which coil? The cl?


----------



## Marzuq (4/6/15)

Nooby said:


> Which coil? The cl?


its the standard cl 0.5ohm coil. the clr should be just as efficient.


----------



## Nooby (4/6/15)

You dry burned the cotton? Is it cotton then?


----------



## VapeDude (4/6/15)

These devices are so good. Wish I knew before I bought my 1st device


----------



## Marzuq (4/6/15)

Nooby said:


> You dry burned the cotton? Is it cotton then?


im not sure what the standard coils have as wicking material. I dry burn the coil


----------



## KB_314 (4/6/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-aero-aka-ego-one-4-days-thoughts-so-far.t12011/

My 4 day-in review if anyone interested

Reactions: Like 2


----------

